# EAB Ash harvest



## sprucegum (Jul 20, 2019)

A pile of ash logs my son harvested last week. They were not infested with EAB but it is here so foresters are recommending the harvest of all ash trees. This was just a 3 acer stand but the good quality of the wood and high price for the logs made it profitable to move equipment for the cut. It was whole tree harvested so the wood that will not make logs will be chipped and sold for fuel chips.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2019)

It's beautiful wood. Trees are all but wiped out here in Michigan. I grabbed what I could when it hit here. The streets used to be lined with the beautiful ash trees, the city's had to come in and remove them all, they chipped everything, nothing was saved. I did salvage a few logs though, used some for my trailer side boards.


 
It's very nice wood to work with. Machines and sands nice, very hard, can have some beautiful cathedral grain if flat sawn.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 20, 2019)

Glad he beat the bugs to it... I guess it won't be long till ash is treated like a coveted exotic like chestnut is...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 20, 2019)

I probably have 3 or 4 thousand board feet of saw log quality ash growing on my property and a bunch more small and low quality. The EAB is a couple counties away and it takes a couple years for them to kill the tree so I may have about a 5 year window to do something to salvage it. I would really like to mill out a nice stack to hoard. I'm not sure that it is possible to keep the powder post beatles out of milled ash but I am hoping that thorough drying and borax will help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 20, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's beautiful wood. Trees are all but wiped out here in Michigan. I grabbed what I could when it hit here. The streets used to be lined with the beautiful ash trees, the city's had to come in and remove them all, they chipped everything, nothing was saved. I did salvage a few logs though, used some for my trailer side boards.
> View attachment 168947
> It's very nice wood to work with. Machines and sands nice, very hard, can have some beautiful cathedral grain if flat sawn.




Much of the antique furniture from the early 1900's that many people think is oak is actually quarter sawn ash.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 20, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> Much of the antique furniture from the early 1900's that many people think is oak is actually quarter sawn ash.


I don't even understand how that would be possible since ash, having very small rays does not look the least bit like white oak when quartersawn.


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 20, 2019)

phinds said:


> I don't even understand how that would be possible since ash, having very small rays does not look the least bit like white oak when quartersawn.


Agreed but most folks don't know the difference and the dark varnish of the day obliterated the color clue. I am just saying that ash was a popular material for what was then relatively inexpensive furniture. When the auctioneer says how much to start this nice old oak dresser I often am seeing what looks more like ash.


----------



## phinds (Jul 20, 2019)

sprucegum said:


> Agreed but most folks don't know the difference and the dark varnish of the day obliterated the color clue. I am just saying that ash was a popular material for what was then relatively inexpensive furniture. When the auctioneer says how much to start this nice old oak dresser I often am seeing what looks more like ash.


Makes sense


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 20, 2019)

I think that when its flat sawn it looks very much like oak, not as porous though imo.


----------



## phinds (Jul 20, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I think that when its flat sawn it looks very much like oak, not as porous though imo.


Flatsawn, yes. Dave was talking about quartersawn and that's what I responded to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 20, 2019)

I really like working with q-sawn ash, unfortunately it seems it is rarely milled that way. I made this table by buying a 12/4 flatsawn plank from the hardwood supplier here in town, and sawing it into 3" strips to get the straight grained q-sawn look. This was stained with a golden oak stain, and would pass as oak to the novice, but as Paul said, no rays...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 20, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> I really like working with q-sawn ash, unfortunately it seems it is rarely milled that way. I made this table by buying a 12/4 flatsawn plank from the hardwood supplier here in town, and sawing it into 3" strips to get the straight grained q-sawn look. This was stained with a golden oak stain, and would pass as oak to the novice, but as Paul said, no rays...
> View attachment 168957


Happen the other way around too, for people who don't know what they are talking about. I still remember post #13 in this thread:
https://woodbarter.com/threads/welcome-to-the-wood-id-section-please-read-before-posting.69/


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 20, 2019)

Curly QS white ash, now what to fo with it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------

